# Chefs Choice Sharpeners



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Which of these models in the Chefs Choice line would be best for home use? I'm not a skilled sharpener so I'd prefer to go with an electric sharpener over a stone.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/prodli...10&FamilyBD=78


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

frankly, I would really doubt if the products you have listed are sharpners or glorified honing-devises.

Quoting Alton Brown here, to actually sharpen the knife, you would need a device which can shave off the metal.
end quote

I have invested 12.50 in a sharpening stone with dual type surfaces and is the best that I have used. that along with a honing rod - makes my knives sharper than when I bought them.

unfortunately that doesn't work for serrated edges. Don't know what does. 
if you get info on that -please feel free to share.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

don't waste the $$. If you want a sure fire sharpening "system" without freehanding it, lansky or gatco work, or go with the edge-pro for a couple of more bucks(would recommend). Or find a knife sharpening service-and not some hack with an angle grinder .

Of course nothing wrong with using stones or a tri-stone-just has a steeper learning curve-nothing to keep your angles but you. The varous "systems" out there will keep you at whatever bevel you set.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I suggest not using either. After much research (there are existing threads on this that are months old if you wish to search), here is my recommendation:

http://www.google.com/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

It is extremely reasonably priced, anywhere from $5 - $7 US and so far has lasted us a few years. Only takes a couple of of passes using only friction, not pressure so as not to take off too much metal which will increase the lifetime of your blade. Easily found at places like Ace Hardware, TrueValue Hardware, and increasingly in common kitchen sections at department stores such as Wal-Mart, Target. Just keep your eye out.


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd go with what Mudbug recommended...

I've got one of these in my home kitchen and yes, it works great. You really can't go wrong, and if you cut your hand or fingers off, then you've obviously not used it right.

Mine cost $12.95 at the Viking store, though I have seen the same ones at Sur la Table and other places cheaper.

I use it only on certain knives, but the ones I use it on, cut as good or better in some cases, than they did when they were new.

Why go electric, when you can have all the control you need with one or two passes manually?


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Definitely all great options compared to spending $$$. Truly, I'd love to go the stone route but I'm just not sure how to use one. Currently I have this model Chefs choice hand sharpener. I was looking for an improvement.

I'm definitely going to look into Mudbugs suggestion. I checked Sur La Table but didn't see it there. Do you guys use that on your better knives? Right now I only have a Farberware block set which was a wedding gift. I'm not worried about doing any damage to it. My concern is if I choose to upgrade to higher quality knives.

I checked out the Lansky site. Looks like it might require some familiarity with knife sharpening. Which of these items would I be looking for?
http://www.lansky.com/products/index.html


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Take our word for it. Feel free to search other sites for comments on the product. There's a reason I've been seeing it in more and more locations over time. Because it works. It's safe. It's easy to use.

Yes, we use it on our nicest knives, over $100 dollars each.

I would never recommend it if I hadn't tried it (and happen to use regularly).
I'd never have bought it if it didn't have high recommendations from multiple unrelated sites.

If you're interested in purchasing online, go here:
http://www.google.com/froogle?q=accu...Search+Froogle

You can sort by price from low to high.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Here's the guide I learned to sharpen from. 
Using a stone isn't that hard. The trick is to keep a fairly consistent angle "~15-20 degrees," and to feel the burr on the knife edge. Stones are also really cheap and last forever. I got my two-tone aluminum carbide stone at my local chinese supermarket for about $3.


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

I just realized I left off the link to the hand held Chefs Choice that I currently have.
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=696

I'm definitely going to give MudBugs suggestion a shot though.


----------



## krokodyle (Aug 1, 2005)

It's a late chime-in, but the Accusharp really does work. A sharpening stone would as well, but this little gizmo is quite handy and convenient.

edited to add: I was recently talking to a rep from an inexpensive (yet well-known and widely used) knife manufacturer, and when I mentioned the Accusharp he insisted that I was "ruining" my knives and that you absolutely _must_ use a stone, rod, or double-process mechanized sharpener (which was conveniently part of his product line). While I do not believe I'm "ruining" my knives, I certainly would use a stone & rod if I had the time. It's a matter of convenience, and it may reduce the lifespan of the knife, but it's certainly going to outlive me anyway.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

couldn't get hands on accusharp but saw a 'norton abrasives' brand similar / same tool.

wondering if any one has tried that out?


----------

